# New Member



## JayS81 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello All!

I am 38, Male and married for 4.5 years (together for 7). I am here just for ongoing support and guidance. I believe we have a strong relationship, however stresses in life impact our realities sometimes, so in the pursuit of living to the best of my abilities, I am always proactively trying to learn more and be better than I was yesterday. 

Ideally I will be able to learn some things from this group and perhaps share some things as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

welcome to TAM.


----------

